# Expecting Some New Betta Buddies



## ShannonZatchell (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey guys,
Ive recently been considering getting a couple Betta's
I lvie in Ontario, the Kingston area; But i decided befoer hand id get some advice on Bettas. What things should i know about bettas in general before a buy them. For example, temperment, tank/home set-up, food, breeding, etc. just the basics and a bit more, i really wanna get a few but i DEFINITLY dont want to go in unprepared. 

Thanks so much

Love & Skittles; Shaz !


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

Well I would feed your betta blood worms or betta pellets. Also bettas love plants and Male Bettas should not be together cause they fight, umm at least 1-5 gallons would be good for one but I use a 1 gallon bowl cause I have nothing else, Whatelse oh yeah clean you small tank or bowl out every week. If you are putting a female with the male keep a eye on it incase they breed.


----------



## ShannonZatchell (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks , and i got him yesterday, hes a gorgeous purple and deep red colour, im staying at a realatives so i currently have him in a large Mason jar, but i do plan to moving him when i go home, thanks for your help. Is there any specific Betta pellets you sugges, the ones i have are a bit big, and he has a little trouble get some of them into his mouth.


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

that betta in my picture is mine he is starting to sprout a red sort of color and your welcome what other pellets well if you have a petsmart near by I suggest this has been lasting me since april and I still have pellets they are called Top fin: Color enhancing betta bits it keeps your bowl or tank cleaner they said.


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

Color enhancing pellets are good cause it restores its color but then live food or blood worms are good for them I usually feed my betta 3-4 or 5 pellets twice a day.


----------



## ShannonZatchell (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah i got Kerrang from PetSmart !! ^-^, the top fin food i was looking at was pricey, but hes worth it ,


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok thats good does not really matter what pellets you get unless you want like coloring ones but ya that is also a good brand you got.


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

We can talk in the chat if you have more questions.


----------



## ShannonZatchell (Aug 12, 2010)

Alright,
Thanks


----------

